# WTS Daiwa SP Surf Rod 10' 1-4 oz



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a Daiwa SP surf rod I'd like to sell. It is 10' 1-4 oz, spinning. It was bought last summer and used a few times. The rod is black and blue, has chrome fuji low rider guides, and an x-flock handle. There is no rust or corrosion on the guides, there are a few light marks on the reel seat(pictured) and some marks on the x-flock(pictured). Asking $130 obo, paypal preferred, shipping included in price. Located in KDH, NC if you want to pick it up. Thanks


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

$110 shipped


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

closed


----------

